# Nice Mako



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Saw this on fakebook today
720# mako
Sure Lure in Destin


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Niceee....


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a big boy


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

That one looks about 4 foot shorter than the one I saw 3 years ago. He was 150 yards from the beach fishing the same way I was. Cobia hunting!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the one we pointed out to them. It was the 2nd time we had seen it and they happened to be next to us. Asked them if they had a mako rig and pointed him out. Be cool if that was the same shark.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Helluva Fish!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a fine one alright !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats on a great catch. 

I'm not really interested in shark fishing as a primary target but Makos are a whole other animal. Way to go.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

*new pic...*

Adam- sure looks like the fog you were in when our boat spotted that pig. So much for it being 350-400...lol. Congrats to Double D - solid job landing that fish! We will have our 50W at the ready tomorrow AM....


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Honest question, what do you do with it after you kill it?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't know what they might do with that monster- but Mako is suppose to be pretty tasty compared to other shark species


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ivarie said:


> Honest question, what do you do with it after you kill it


Alot of people eat mako. I'd imagine if they didn't want it they could find someone that wanted it pretty quickly 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

He did look 350-400 right under the boat.....wow.....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Alot of people eat mako. I'd imagine if they didn't want it they could find someone that wanted it pretty quickly
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk



I'd take a few steaks off their hands!! Good eating!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Time to eat. WTG.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud for sure


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lot of steaks! Way to go!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If they were going to eat it it wasn't taken proper care of. Should have been gutted and heavily iced as soon as removed from water. It will probably have an amonia odor to it and not taste very good.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

No Debbie downers needed. In the picture it is still in the water. Also, the ammonia smell is nonexistent in Makos since they are the only species that does not urinate through their skin. It will taste like swordfish if anything. Great fish you got there!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tailfisher1979 said:


> No Debbie downers needed. In the picture it is still in the water. Also, the ammonia smell is nonexistent in Makos since they are the only species that does not urinate through their skin. It will taste like swordfish if anything. Great fish you got there!!


First pic shows it hanging.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Learn something new every day, thanks in one picture it's hanging at the pier ungutted


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

That pic didnt show up on my computer but Im sure it will taste just fine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Makos since they are the only species that does not urinate through their skin.*


Makos and threshers.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice fish!! I'll say it twice!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

tailfisher1979 said:


> No Debbie downers needed. In the picture it is still in the water. Also, the ammonia smell is nonexistent in Makos since they are the only species that does not urinate through their skin. It will taste like swordfish if anything. Great fish you got there!!


That is correct.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Not looking to stir anything, just curious more than anything since I've never had Mako before. Stud mako either way. What were the stomach contents of it? Anything weird?


----------

